
Blood, Sweat, and Dialogue Trees: How Games Writing Has Evolved - Hooke
http://www.glixel.com/news/blood-sweat-and-dialogue-trees-how-games-writing-evolved-w452099
======
vdnkh
If you're looking for a game with excellent writing, check out Pillars of
Eternity. It's a modern Baldur's Gate/NWN with writing which won't make you
roll your eyes.

~~~
ivl
I'll second this. Fantastic game, and so's Tyranny, which is by the same
developers with a similar amount of great writing.

------
cableshaft
>"If there's anything I've learned, it's that game-making is a journey without
a map," he says.

Very true. Or you're given a map, but it gets scribbled all over and/or thrown
away and replaced on a weekly basis.

------
jackfrodo
They mention Gone Home in this, and I would highly recommend it. The writing
is the best I've seen in a game, especially if you're into punk 90's riot
grrrl stuff.

